# Sword Training in LA this Weekend



## Peter Steeves (Dec 10, 2004)

We're having our last Sword Group training of the year this weekend in Los Angeles.

If you're in the area then by all means come and train (or even just watch), it'll be loads of fun - as an End-of-the-Year session should be!

For info and directions, check:
http://www.Jinenkan-LA.com

See you there!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2005)

How did this go?


----------



## Peter Steeves (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello,

Thank you for asking! I just noticed your reply to the original post (which I nearly forgot I had written). :asian:

Things have really taken off in the last year - I am happy to say that local folks (Los Angeles) have found us and have continued to train hard and really work at getting good skills. The focus in class is fantastic, and I can hardly believe how quickly everyone is learning. (And I'm one of those folks trained in Japan to almost *never* give out a compliment to students - boy I wonder what happens if they find this post.  :uhyeah:

I can only hope that we all train hard in this year, wherever we all are, and reach for ever-higher levels of skill and understanding.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 16, 2006)

That's great! I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## TheBattousai (Jan 17, 2006)

Is the class expected for a major growth in the new year?


----------

